# Grrrrr.....(LOTR)



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

I made a special trip out to Costco last night to get Return of the King extended edition...I come home and open the box in anticipation of a really late night of movie watching....waht do I find you ask?

...well...ZERO disk-1's and TWO disk-2's


.... :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Well, at least Costco is really good about returns and exchanges. When the SW set came out I blindly grabbed a box and tossed it in the cart. It was only after tearing off the shrinkwrap that I noticed the "Fullscreen" designation. No hassles from the CSR. She just made sure everything was there and issued me a credit.


----------



## TomE (Jul 24, 2004)

Gomer said:


> I made a special trip out to Costco last night to get Return of the King extended edition...I come home and open the box in anticipation of a really late night of movie watching....waht do I find you ask?
> 
> ...well...ZERO disk-1's and TWO disk-2's
> 
> .... :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


When you go back to Costco, Is that Return of the Gomer  ? Sorry, Yeah, a little too much time on my hands


----------

